# Kleine Hobby-Youtuber brauchen offenbar eine Rundfunklizenz



## Darkmoon76 (22. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kleine Hobby-Youtuber brauchen offenbar eine Rundfunklizenz* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kleine Hobby-Youtuber brauchen offenbar eine Rundfunklizenz*


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2019)

Mit 6500 Followern hat er eben weit mehr als nur 500 Personen Reichweite, die man maximal haben darf, wenn man ohne Lizenz "broadcasten" will. Dazu kommt eben die Regelmäßigkeit mit quasi festem Programm und das war es dann. Da spielt es keine Rolle, dass nur 25 Leute gelegentlich seinen Livestream schauen. Auch RTL muss eine Lizenz haben, auch wenn tatsächlich mal nur ein Dutzend Leute gleichzeitig den Sender schauen würde ...

Außerdem ist jetzt die Frage, ist er wirklich nur Hobby-Streamer oder verdient er auch irgendwo Geld?


----------



## DerGepard (22. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie..... merkwürdige Sache..... Bald kommt wohl noch ne Lizenz fürs veröffentlichen auf Social-Media....


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Irgendwie..... merkwürdige Sache..... Bald kommt wohl noch ne Lizenz fürs veröffentlichen auf Social-Media....



Ne, die Rundfunkanstalten richten sich nach den gültigen Gesetzen, da haben sie einfach keine Wahl. Das Gesetz soll ja entsprechend geändert werden aber sowas dauert eben. 

Was das andere angeht, wenn wir nicht aufpassen, dann kommt das gerade in China angelaufene Soziale Punkte System auch zu uns:
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09...XvHPNaPPpQPQDfJrUdsUbHBFYG8GiSoR-en-r311pgYu8

Wegen solcher Sachen: 
https://pjmedia.com/trending/eu-jus...J81-xY7ik25e_QVbAkwbmnBE4vbWGLNmnevw1srV1-ccU

Die amerikanischen Firmen sind schon aus Eigeninitiative fleißig dabei: 
https://medium.com/@NateyBakes/sili...0nCslNSOVLW8jLUym5bDSrV6kRv_wPQoQQ_vGY8iIyafw
Man mag von den Leuten die aktuell aus der Gesellschaft ausgesperrt werden halten was man will, aber wenn neben Sozialen Netzwerken wie Facebook und Twitter auch solche Finanzdienstleister wie PayPal und MasterCard unliebsame Leute nach reinem Nasenfaktor aussperren können, dann kriegen wir langsame Probleme.


----------



## KSPilo (22. Januar 2019)

Jo...die Privaten und Öffentlich Rechtlichen Sender sehen durch die oftmals wesentlich unterhaltsamere, vielfältigere und dem Zuschauer oft sehr viel nähere Ström-Konkurrenz ihre Felle davonschwimmen und haben - wegen dem oftmals mehr als grottigen Programm das diese hoffnungslos altbackenen Sender ihren Zuschaueren mitunter täglich zuzumuten versuchen - dem mittlerweile nicht mehr viel entgegenzusetzen und bekommen natürlich Panik, dass sie demnächst komplett obsolet sein werden. Was auch passieren wird.
Und was macht man als bald aussterbender Dinosaurier im Todeskampf?
Einen letzte Anstrengung noch so viele Gegner wie möglich mit in den Tod zu reißen, indem man versucht sie plattzustampfen.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2019)

> nun aber sogar kleinen Youtubern diese auferlegt.


Mit Youtubern sind aber Leute gemeint die über Youtube streamen oder auch die, die nur Konserven-Videos drehen und nie live senden?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mit Youtubern sind aber Leute gemeint die über Youtube streamen oder auch die, die nur Konserven-Videos drehen und nie live senden?



Vermutlich nur Streamer, sonst macht das Argument "festes Programm" ja wenig Sinn. Wobei zumindest bei YT die Streams eh automatisch als Video bleiben, während sie bei Twitch irgendwann nach einigen Wochen wieder verschwinden, wenn man sie nicht manuell sichert.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vermutlich nur Streamer, sonst macht das Argument "festes Programm" ja wenig Sinn.


Naja, viele professionelle Youtuber haben ja feste Zeiten zu denen sie ihre neusten Videos hochladen. Sprich ihre Zuschauer wissen im Grunde genau, zu welchen Uhrzeiten sie das neue Video zu erwarten haben. Da könnte man denen doch vielleicht auch noch einen Strick draus drehen, wenn man es drauf anlegt denen eine Rundfunklizenz aufzudrücken.


----------



## Xanbor (22. Januar 2019)

Was mich da immer wundert: Viele brauchen eine Lizenz, größere Streamer/Youtuber sogare einen Jugenschutzbeauftragten. Zeigen dürfen sie aber jeden Inhalt der nun ab 16 (22 Uhr bis 6 Uhr erlaubt) oder gar ab 18 (0 Uhr bis 6 Uhr erlaubt) istrund um die Uhr. Welchen Sinn macht das nun genau? Ich meine mir soll es recht sein, aber warum dann eine gebührenpflichtige Rundfunklizenz? Ist die reine Abzocke um die zuständigen Stellen zu finanzieren?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Was mich da immer wundert: Viele brauchen eine Lizenz, größere Streamer/Youtuber sogare einen Jugenschutzbeauftragten. Zeigen dürfen sie aber jeden Inhalt der nun ab 16 (22 Uhr bis 6 Uhr erlaubt) oder gar ab 18 (0 Uhr bis 6 Uhr erlaubt) istrund um die Uhr.



Genau genommen dürfen sie das nicht. Allerdings bietet YT keine Option für Zeiteinstellung. Bisher sind die YTer, die Erwachseneninhalte nach deutschem Jugendschutzrecht einstellen einfach glücklich davongekommen. Das gilt übrigens durch die Bank, auch PC Games hat ja z.B. Trailer von "ab 18" Games auf der Seite, die dürften sie eigentlich so auch nicht zeigen. Aber wie gesagt, solange sich da kein Staatsanwalt drum kümmert ... 



> Welchen Sinn macht das nun genau? Ich meine mir soll es recht sein, aber warum dann eine gebührenpflichtige Rundfunklizenz? Ist die reine Abzocke um die zuständigen Stellen zu finanzieren?


Wie ich oben anführte, jeder der öffentlich "sendet" und eine bestimmte Reichweite hat, d.h. ein regelmäßiges Programm + ab ca. 500 potenzieller(!) Zuschauer / Zuhörer benötigt eine Rundfunklizenz. Das Gesetz ist steinalt aus einer Zeit, wo niemand wusste, was selbst ein PC überhaupt ist. Grund dafür ist eben, dass nicht jeder ungefiltert Propaganda veröffentlichen kann und das Frequenzen früher begrenzt waren. Stelle dir vor, irgendwer baut einen Sender auf und liest dann "Mein Kampf" als Hörbuch vor, da niemand weiß wer das ist kann er auch nicht belangt werden. Durch das Anmelden wird er eben für den Staat sichtbar und somit überwachbar, was er da sendet und ob er sich an die Gesetze hält.

Und was soll da Abzocke sein, das wird hier ja immer wieder angeführt. Die Gebühr beträgt einmalig 100 Euro, das deckt wahrscheinlich nicht mal annähernd die Verwaltungskosten.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Was mich da immer wundert: Viele brauchen eine Lizenz, größere Streamer/Youtuber sogare einen Jugenschutzbeauftragten. Zeigen dürfen sie aber jeden Inhalt der nun ab 16 (22 Uhr bis 6 Uhr erlaubt) oder gar ab 18 (0 Uhr bis 6 Uhr erlaubt) istrund um die Uhr. Welchen Sinn macht das nun genau? Ich meine mir soll es recht sein, aber warum dann eine gebührenpflichtige Rundfunklizenz? Ist die reine Abzocke um die zuständigen Stellen zu finanzieren?



Die Lizenz hat ja nicht nur mit dem Jugendschutz zu tun.  Bei TV und Radio ist es nicht unwichtig, dass die Sender Frequenzen brauchen, die begrenzte sind, Ressourcen belegen, also "Platz wegnehmen" - das war ganz früher der wichtigste Grund für "Lizenzen". 

Bei Internet fällt das natürlich weg. Trotzdem gibt es viele Dinge, die von den zuständigen Stellen neben dem Jugendschutz verwaltet, kontrolliert und geprüft werden müssen, und dass dann am Ende jeder, der etwas "sendet" im Sinne von "über per Kabel/Funk-Netzwerk abrufbare/empfangbare Audio und audiovisuelle Inhalte", gleich behandelt wird, das hat auch nicht zuletzt etwas mit dem Wettbewerbsrecht zu tun. 

Man kann jetzt drüber sinnieren, ab wann man von "senden" spricht und ab wann nicht mehr. Aber gerade weil durch das Internet sich auch die Angebote von klassischen TV-Sendern hin verlagern zu "Abruf und nicht nur live bzw. mit festen Sendezeiten", dürfte es über kurz oder lang klar sein, dass beide Bereiche bei vielen Dingen quasi gleich behandelt werden. Und wenn einer nicht nur ab und an mal hier, mal da ein Video postet, sondern es über längere Zeit rel-. regelmäßig macht, kann man das durchaus als "Senden" bezeichnen, selbst falls es nicht live ist. Früher gab es zB "Piratensender"; die haben auch oft ohne festes Programm einfach drauf los gesendet - so was ähnliches sind "YouTuber" auch, nur dass es wegen der gesetzlich schlecht geregelten Plattform eben nicht - im Gegensatz zu Piratensendern - von "Normalos" als illegal empfunden wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Früher gab es zB "Piratensender"; die haben auch oft ohne festes Programm einfach drauf los gesendet - so was ähnliches sind "YouTuber" auch, nur dass es wegen der gesetzlich schlecht geregelten Plattform eben nicht - im Gegensatz zu Piratensendern - von "Normalos" als illegal empfunden wird.



Gab es in Deutschland wirklich Piratensender? Ich habe sowas früher eher nur aus den USA gehört. In Deutschland gab es in den frühen 80ern den tollen Film Piratensender Powerplay aber das war es doch auch schon. 
(Damals wurden in Deutschland halt noch gute Filme gedreht ... )


----------



## Loosa (22. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was das andere angeht, wenn wir nicht aufpassen, dann kommt das gerade in China angelaufene Soziale Punkte System auch zu uns:
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09...XvHPNaPPpQPQDfJrUdsUbHBFYG8GiSoR-en-r311pgYu8



Erstmal sind das alles noch Pilotprojekte. Wie es dann wirklich umgesetzt wird ist noch gar nicht klar. Dann geht es bei der gemessenen Zuverlässigkeit vor allem um die Zahlungsmoral. Was wohl auch der Hauptgrund für das Abrutschen des Kritikers sein dürfte: er hat sich geweigert seine Strafe zu zahlen.

Ob die Strafzahlung gerechtfertigt war oder nicht, ausstehende Schulden = Minuspunkte. Dieser Social Credit soll übrigens gerade auch Beamte ehrlich halten. Immerhin erwähnt der Artikel, dass in China das Gesamtgesellschaftliche als wichtiger empfunden wird als individuelle Rechte. Datenschutz rangiert bei uns in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Trotzdem müssen wir gar nicht aufpassen, ob sowas ähnliches auch zu uns kommt. Die Schufa haben wir schon längst. Wo meine Nachbarschaft einen Einfluss darauf hat ob ich Handy, Wohnung oder Kredit bekommen darf. Minus den Überwachungskameras ist das nicht wahnsinnig anders als in China.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gab es in Deutschland wirklich Piratensender? Ich habe sowas früher eher nur aus den USA gehört. In Deutschland gab es in den frühen 80ern den tollen Film Piratensender Powerplay aber das war es doch auch schon.
> (Damals wurden in Deutschland halt noch gute Filme gedreht ... )


 Es gab welche, aber allein durch die Bevölkerungsdichte hier in D, wegen der man einen sehr schnell hätte ausfindig machen können und wegen der es gleichzeitig auch genug legale Sender gab, eher minimal kleine, eher mal aus Spaß ODER zB im Zuge von größeren Protesten mit Camps wie damals bei der Startbahn Frankfurt. Das war dann auch wenig Twitter-Ersatz, aus heutiger Sicht gesehen, nur dass eben alle Hörer "Follower" aber keiner "Tweeter" waren     Aber Sender, die quasi als echte Konkurrenz zu großen Sendern da waren, oder die ein unversorgtes Gebiet illegal "besendeten", gab es wohl keine in D.


----------



## Loosa (22. Januar 2019)

Bei uns gab es ja auch relativ viel Auswahl an normalem Radio. Und mit Funkpeilung konnten Amateure schnell ausfindig gemacht werden. Also wenig Grund und viel Risiko.

Piratensender waren in den 60ern um England dafür umso mehr verbreitet. Wie es sich für echte Piraten gehört auf Booten (und einer Bohrinsel) in internationalem Gewässer. Außer BBC gab es in UK gar keine Sender und Pop wurde fast, Rock vollständig boykotiert. Da lohnte sich die Radio-Rebellion schon eher. 

(Piratensender Powerplay ist auch der einzige deutsche, den ich „kenne“ )


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es ja auch relativ viel Auswahl an normalem Radio. Und mit Funkpeilung konnten Amateure schnell ausfindig gemacht werden. Also wenig Grund und viel Risiko.
> 
> Piratensender waren in den 60ern um England dafür umso mehr verbreitet. Wie es sich für echte Piraten gehört auf Booten (und einer Bohrinsel) in internationalem Gewässer. Außer BBC gab es in UK gar keine Sender und Pop wurde fast, Rock vollständig boykotiert. Da lohnte sich die Radio-Rebellion schon eher.


 In Köln gab es mal einen Piratensender, bei dem der Haupt-Sender am Dom versteckt war und dann gefunden wurde, weil Passenten den für eine Bombe hielten...   von wo aus die "Piraten" ihr Signal zum Hauptsender brachten, wurde glaub ich nie aufgeklärt.

Aber auch in D ging es oft darum, dass die örtlich empfangbaren Sender nur "Mainstream" spielten. Es gab auch mal "Protest"-Sender, zB mit Infos, warum die Volkszählung "böse" sei usw.


----------



## MrFob (22. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Außer BBC gab es in UK gar keine Sender und Pop wurde fast, Rock vollständig boykotiert. Da lohnte sich die Radio-Rebellion schon eher.



Na das ist doch im heutigen Aequivalent aehnlich. Oder hast du schonmal einen der oeffentlich-rechtlichen eine Tide Pod Challenge ausstrahlen sehen?


----------



## AnnoDomini (22. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ne, die Rundfunkanstalten richten sich nach den gültigen Gesetzen, da haben sie einfach keine Wahl. Das Gesetz soll ja entsprechend geändert werden aber sowas dauert eben.
> 
> Was das andere angeht, wenn wir nicht aufpassen, dann kommt das gerade in China angelaufene Soziale Punkte System auch zu uns:
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09...XvHPNaPPpQPQDfJrUdsUbHBFYG8GiSoR-en-r311pgYu8
> ...



Das schriebst du schon mal in einem anderen Zusammenhang. Woher willst du denn wissen oder mutmaßen, dass Paypal oder Mastercard unliebsame Lete aussperren können? Ich würde jetzt nicht so pauschalisieren. Was diese dürfen, dass sie abfragen dürfen, ob jemand liqid ist oder nicht und das ist rechtlich in Ordnung. Ich wäre mit solchen Pauschalurteilen vorsichtig.




KSPilo schrieb:


> Jo...die Privaten und Öffentlich Rechtlichen Sender sehen durch die oftmals wesentlich unterhaltsamere, vielfältigere und dem Zuschauer oft sehr viel nähere Ström-Konkurrenz ihre Felle davonschwimmen und haben - wegen dem oftmals mehr als grottigen Programm das diese hoffnungslos altbackenen Sender ihren Zuschaueren mitunter täglich zuzumuten versuchen - dem mittlerweile nicht mehr viel entgegenzusetzen und bekommen natürlich Panik, dass sie demnächst komplett obsolet sein werden. Was auch passieren wird.
> Und was macht man als bald aussterbender Dinosaurier im Todeskampf?
> Einen letzte Anstrengung noch so viele Gegner wie möglich mit in den Tod zu reißen, indem man versucht sie plattzustampfen.



Pauschal und unreflektiert. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Die Rundfunklizenz hat erst einmal nix mit den öffentlichen oder privaten Sendern zu tun und das Geld wegen der Rundfunklizenz geht ja auch nicht an die Sender. Das ist, wie SpiritOgre treffend formulierte, einfach eine rechtliche Grundlage.




Herbboy schrieb:


> In Köln gab es mal einen Piratensender, bei dem der Haupt-Sender am Dom versteckt war und dann gefunden wurde, weil Passenten den für eine Bombe hielten...   von wo aus die "Piraten" ihr Signal zum Hauptsender brachten, wurde glaub ich nie aufgeklärt.
> 
> Aber auch in D ging es oft darum, dass die örtlich empfangbaren Sender nur "Mainstream" spielten. Es gab auch mal "Protest"-Sender, zB mit Infos, warum die Volkszählung "böse" sei usw.



Das wusste ich gar nicht, dass man den Sender für eine Bombe hielt  Das muss dann aber sicher schon etwas her sein. Aber ein interessanter Fakt.



MrFob schrieb:


> Na das ist doch im heutigen Aequivalent aehnlich. Oder hast du schonmal einen der oeffentlich-rechtlichen eine Tide Pod Challenge ausstrahlen sehen?



Hier würde ich Dir einfach vorschlagen, mal in das Jugendprogramm der einzelnen öffentlichen Sender reinzuhören oder reinzulesen. Beispielhaft BR Puls,  und die machen sehr viel auch moderne Musik und zum Teil sehr provokante Themen. Die haben auch eine sehr nette Redaktion (wenn man denn in dem Alter ist).


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Das schriebst du schon mal in einem anderen Zusammenhang. Woher willst du denn wissen oder mutmaßen, dass Paypal oder Mastercard unliebsame Lete aussperren können? Ich würde jetzt nicht so pauschalisieren. Was diese dürfen, dass sie abfragen dürfen, ob jemand liqid ist oder nicht und das ist rechtlich in Ordnung. Ich wäre mit solchen Pauschalurteilen vorsichtig.


Ähm, ich habe damals diverse Beispiele gebracht, wo Leuten von eben diesen beiden Instituten aus politischen Gründen gekündigt wurden. Da ist nichts mit pauschalisieren, viele amerikanische Firmen sind inzwischen panisch politisch korrekt und tun alles um jeden der nicht Links ist sondern sogar offen Rechts loszuwerden, etwa bei Angestellten. Dazu zählen Firmen wie Google, teils Sony, Proctor & Gamble, Blizzard und etliche andere. 

Proctor & Gamble ist durch die Gilette Werbung (in der alle weißen Männer mal eben pauschal als Vergewaltiger hingestellt werden) in den letzten Tagen in Verruf geraten, es gibt wenigstens Gerüchte, dass eine der weiblichen Chefs dort außerdem die Devise ausgab, das Weiße nicht mehr befördert werden dürfen. 
Google hat ohnehin eine quasi Anstellungssperre für Weiße sowie asiatische Männer, das ist belegt, die Memos dazu wurden geleakt und finden sich im Netz.


----------



## AnnoDomini (23. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm, ich habe damals diverse Beispiele gebracht, wo Leuten von eben diesen beiden Instituten aus politischen Gründen gekündigt wurden. Da ist nichts mit pauschalisieren, viele amerikanische Firmen sind inzwischen panisch politisch korrekt und tun alles um jeden der nicht Links ist sondern sogar offen Rechts loszuwerden, etwa bei Angestellten. Dazu zählen Firmen wie Google, teils Sony, Proctor & Gamble, Blizzard und etliche andere.



Naja, geht es Dir jetzt bei Paypal und Mastercard um den Typus Arbeitgeber oder allgemein darum, dass Kunden aus nichtigen Gründen gekündigt wird? Als Arbeitgeber kann ich diese Firmen nicht beurteilen, als Kunde betrachte ich deren Datengebaren skeptisch.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Proctor & Gamble ist durch die Gilette Werbung (in der alle weißen Männer mal eben pauschal als Vergewaltiger hingestellt werden) in den letzten Tagen in Verruf geraten, es gibt wenigstens Gerüchte, dass eine der weiblichen Chefs dort außerdem die Devise ausgab, das Weiße nicht mehr befördert werden dürfen.
> Google hat ohnehin eine quasi Anstellungssperre für Weiße sowie asiatische Männer, das ist belegt, die Memos dazu wurden geleakt und finden sich im Netz.



Finden sich im Netz.  Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber wenn du so gut informiert bist, warum verlinkst du mir dann nicht einfach eine Quelle? Das würde mich ehrlich interessieren. Mit Pauschalisierungen wie "finden sich im Netz" oder "das ist belegt" ist mir erst mal nicht geholfen. Oder du sagst mir, wonach ich suchen muss. Ein Link wäre aber optimal.


----------



## xaan (23. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Das schriebst du schon mal in einem anderen Zusammenhang. Woher willst du denn wissen oder mutmaßen, dass Paypal oder Mastercard unliebsame Lete aussperren können?


Spendenkonto von WIkileaks gesperrt: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PayPal-sperrt-Spendenkonto-von-Wikileaks-1147516.html
Spendenkonto von Diaspora gesperrt: https://www.golem.de/1110/87145.html
Spendenkonto von PI-News gesperrt: PayPal sperrt Konto für PI-Spenden | PI-NEWS (Vorsicht, die rechte Hetze ist kaum zu ertragen. *grusel* )
PayPal kündigt Internetshops, die gegen US-Handelsembargos verstoßen: http://www.taz.de/!5115197/ 

Wie man sieht, ist PayPal recht umtriebig darin, ihren großen "Bannhammer" zu schwingen. (wobei PayPal auch wenig Wahl hat, wenn die US-Justiz ihnen mit der Axt droht...)

Aber anders als Spiritogre es aussehen lässt geht es hier nicht hauptsächlich gegen rechte Meinungen und Ansichten. Wie die Links oben zeigen, teilt PayPal in alle Richtungen aus.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Proctor & Gamble ist durch die Gilette Werbung (in der alle weißen Männer mal eben pauschal als Vergewaltiger hingestellt werden) in den letzten Tagen in Verruf geraten, es gibt wenigstens Gerüchte, dass eine der weiblichen Chefs dort außerdem die Devise ausgab, das Weiße nicht mehr befördert werden dürfen.
> Google hat ohnehin eine quasi Anstellungssperre für Weiße sowie asiatische Männer, das ist belegt, die Memos dazu wurden geleakt und finden sich im Netz.



Hast du da mal zufällig ein paar Links? Gerade den letzten Punkt glaube ich erst, wenn es mehrere glaubwürdige Quellen bestätigen und sich dabei nicht im Kreis herum gegenseitig referenzieren.


----------



## Kartamus (23. Januar 2019)

Finde ich eine gute Sache! Warum sollten solche Streamer zuhause auf ihrem Arsch hocken können und damit auch noch Geld verdienen? Zocken und Kohle machen und dafür keine Gebühr blechen? Da müsste viel mehr abgedrückt werden!


----------



## arborman (23. Januar 2019)

nicht mehr lange und wir bezahlen noch eine Gebühr für Atmen. 
Irgendwo sollte eine Grenze gezogen werden. Dieser Youtube-Kanal ist so klein, das macht nichmal Sinn, aber es spühlt Geld in die Staatskasse.
Aber ich sehe, es gibt ja sehr viel die beazhlen jede Quatsch Gebühr und das noch sehr gerne, weil mit dem Hirn mal nachdenken kann man schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gute Sache! Warum sollten solche Streamer zuhause auf ihrem Arsch hocken können und damit auch noch Geld verdienen? Zocken und Kohle machen und dafür keine Gebühr blechen? Da müsste viel mehr abgedrückt werden!



Streamer versteuern ihr Einkommen wie andere auch.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2019)

HanFred schrieb:


> Streamer versteuern ihr Einkommen wie andere auch.



der kapiert das eh nicht  aber hauptsache er haut zu allem seine Phrasen und Sprüche raus, auch wenns gefühlt fast immer getrolle ist


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2019)

1. streamt dieser zinni via twitch, nicht youtube. 
2. fehlt mir im artikel die info, dass er offenbar angeschwärzt wurde. die lma ist also keineswegs auf eigene initiative tätig geworden.


----------



## Weissbier242 (23. Januar 2019)

""Zudem würden die Gebühren für einen Kanal der Größe von Der Zinni einmalig 100 Euro betragen, zumindest in Rheinland-Pfalz."""

Und wo ist da jetzt das große Problem, für sein Hobby EINMALIG 100 Euro zu bezahlen und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## xaan (23. Januar 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> ""Zudem würden die Gebühren für einen Kanal der Größe von Der Zinni einmalig 100 Euro betragen, zumindest in Rheinland-Pfalz."""
> 
> Und wo ist da jetzt das große Problem, für sein Hobby EINMALIG 100 Euro zu bezahlen und die Sache ist gegessen.



Das Problem sind nicht die Registrierungskosten, sondern die Pflichten, die hinterher zu erfüllen sind. Die sind auf große TV-Sender zugeschnitten. Z.B. ein Jugendschutzbeauftragter. Die Pflicht, Parteienwerbung zu senden. Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Ein kleiner Sofastreamer, der andere zugucken lässt wie er spiele spielt, hat überhaupt nicht die Strukturen, die sowas nötig und möglich machen.


----------



## devilsreject (23. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gab es in Deutschland wirklich Piratensender? Ich habe sowas früher eher nur aus den USA gehört. In Deutschland gab es in den frühen 80ern den tollen Film Piratensender Powerplay aber das war es doch auch schon.
> (Damals wurden in Deutschland halt noch gute Filme gedreht ... )



Gibt es in den Niederlanden immer mal wieder, die kann man Grenznah sehr gut empfangen, die Spielen dann zumeist deutsche Schlagerlieder mit niederländsichem Text


----------



## AnnoDomini (23. Januar 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Gibt es in den Niederlanden immer mal wieder, die kann man Grenznah sehr gut empfangen, die Spielen dann zumeist deutsche Schlagerlieder mit niederländsichem Text



Na, so sensationell unterschiedlich sind deutsch und niederländisch auch nicht. Das wusste Wilhelm von Oranien schon, der Deutsch als Dialekt des Niederländischen verstand  Ein paar Vokale mehr und schon verstehen mich meine Nachbarn



xaan schrieb:


> Spendenkonto von WIkileaks gesperrt: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PayPal-sperrt-Spendenkonto-von-Wikileaks-1147516.html
> Spendenkonto von Diaspora gesperrt: https://www.golem.de/1110/87145.html
> Spendenkonto von PI-News gesperrt: PayPal sperrt Konto für PI-Spenden | PI-NEWS (Vorsicht, die rechte Hetze ist kaum zu ertragen. *grusel* )
> PayPal kündigt Internetshops, die gegen US-Handelsembargos verstoßen: Ärger mit PayPal: Kuba-Embargo in Deutschland - taz.de
> ...



Okay, das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt. Danke für die Links. Auf der anderen Seite geht es ja rechtlich erst mal eben nicht um Privatpersonen sondern um Organisationen. Und das ist grundsätzlich erst mal etwas anderes als wenn ich eine Privatperson aussperre. Ich kann das Argument verstehen "es geht gegen alle Richtungen", ich habe bisher aber noch nicht davon gelesen, dass Einzelpersonen wegen ihrer Ansichten belangt werden. Verstehen kann ich das, wenn jemand bewusst gegen die Richtlinien von Paypal verstößt: Du kaufst beispielsweise pornographisches Material mit Paypal und wirst anschließend von Paypal gesperrt, weil deren AGBs genau das untersagen. 

Also grundsätzlich verstehe ich das Argument, mich würde aber interessieren, ob das von "großen Kunden" auch auf Einzelpersonen so angewendet wird bzw. angewendet werden kann.



devilsreject schrieb:


> Hast du da mal zufällig ein paar Links? Gerade den letzten Punkt glaube ich erst, wenn es mehrere glaubwürdige Quellen bestätigen und sich dabei nicht im Kreis herum gegenseitig referenzieren.



Würde mich ebenfalls freuen.




arborman schrieb:


> nicht mehr lange und wir bezahlen noch eine Gebühr für Atmen.
> Irgendwo sollte eine Grenze gezogen werden. Dieser Youtube-Kanal ist so klein, das macht nichmal Sinn, aber es spühlt Geld in die Staatskasse.
> Aber ich sehe, es gibt ja sehr viel die beazhlen jede Quatsch Gebühr und das noch sehr gerne, weil mit dem Hirn mal nachdenken kann man schon lange nicht mehr.



Na, du scheinst dein Hirn auch nicht gerade zum Nachdenken zu verwenden (zumindest nicht für die Rechtschreibung). Und die Staatskasse hat gar nichts davon, weil die Gelder erstens extern verrechnet werden und zweitens (wie bei so vielen Dingen), der bürokratische Apparat das Geld verschlingt. Die Leute lesen "Rundfunklizenz" und denken gleich an "Rundfunkgebühr" oder an alles, was irgendwie nur ansatzweise danach aussieht. Vielleicht betrachtet Ihr die Sache mal etwas sachlicher.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Registrierungskosten, sondern die Pflichten, die hinterher zu erfüllen sind. Die sind auf große TV-Sender zugeschnitten. Z.B. ein Jugendschutzbeauftragter. Die Pflicht, Parteienwerbung zu senden. Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Ein kleiner Sofastreamer, der andere zugucken lässt wie er spiele spielt, hat überhaupt nicht die Strukturen, die sowas nötig und möglich machen.


 Das brauchst Du erst ab einer Größe, wo ein YouTuber eh schon eine Art Unternehmen ist.


----------



## xaan (23. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das brauchst Du erst ab einer Größe, wo ein YouTuber eh schon eine Art Unternehmen ist.


Wenn die Lizenz unter einer gewissen Größe nicht mit Verpflichtungen einher geht, dann ist sie nutzlos und bürokratischer overhead. o



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Okay, das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt. Danke für die Links. Auf der anderen Seite geht es ja rechtlich erst mal eben nicht um Privatpersonen sondern um Organisationen. Und das ist grundsätzlich erst mal etwas anderes als wenn ich eine Privatperson aussperre. Ich kann das Argument verstehen "es geht gegen alle Richtungen", ich habe bisher aber noch nicht davon gelesen, dass Einzelpersonen wegen ihrer Ansichten belangt werden. Verstehen kann ich das, wenn jemand bewusst gegen die Richtlinien von Paypal verstößt: Du kaufst beispielsweise pornographisches Material mit Paypal und wirst anschließend von Paypal gesperrt, weil deren AGBs genau das untersagen.


Es ist n wenig schwer Links dafür zu finden, weil Privatpersonen in der Regel nicht die Medienaufmerksamkeit bekommen. Wenn Peter Müller sein privates Konto mit 200 Euro Guthaben gesperrt wird, berichtet vermutlich nicht mal die Lokalzeitschrift.

Ein Hinweis ist eine Klage des Verbraucherschutzes.
https://www.e-recht24.de/news/ecomm...l-wegen-kontosperrungen-und-agb-klauseln.html

Die Gründe für die Sperrungen stehen da freilich nicht. Im Gegenteil. Dass die Nutzer überhaupt nicht wissen warum gesperrt wurde ist ja teil des Problems. Dass es also gezielt gegen politische Ansichten geht, lässt sich bei genauerem Hinsehen absolut nicht bestätigen. Das ist nur die Opferrollenmentalität des rechten Spektrums, die sich gerne als Unterdrückt sehen und alles was ihnen widerfährt als eine koordinierte Kampagne gegen ihre Gesinnung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn die Lizenz unter einer gewissen Größe nicht mit Verpflichtungen einher geht, dann ist sie nutzlos und bürokratischer overhead. o


 Natürlich hat man Verpflichtungen, ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass man dann GAR keine hat...   Aber als kleiner Fisch hat man noch nicht die ganzen Verpflichtungen, die Du gepostet hast, zB einen eigenen Jugendschutzbeauftragten braucht man nicht. 

Das ist bei Unternehmen genau das Gleiche, da haben Betriebe auch ab einer bestimmen Mitarbeiteranzahl mehr oder andere Pflichten als mit einer kleineren Anzahl an Angestellten.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man Verpflichtungen, ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass man dann GAR keine hat...   Aber als kleiner Fisch hat man noch nicht die ganzen Verpflichtungen, die Du gepostet hast, zB einen eigenen Jugendschutzbeauftragten braucht man nicht.
> 
> Das ist bei Unternehmen genau das Gleiche, da haben Betriebe auch ab einer bestimmen Mitarbeiteranzahl mehr oder andere Pflichten als mit einer kleineren Anzahl an Angestellten.



Hast du ein Beispiel? Oder einen Link wo ich mich vergewissern kann, dass es nicht so schlimm ist?


----------



## AnnoDomini (24. Januar 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn die Lizenz unter einer gewissen Größe nicht mit Verpflichtungen einher geht, dann ist sie nutzlos und bürokratischer overhead. o
> 
> 
> Es ist n wenig schwer Links dafür zu finden, weil Privatpersonen in der Regel nicht die Medienaufmerksamkeit bekommen. Wenn Peter Müller sein privates Konto mit 200 Euro Guthaben gesperrt wird, berichtet vermutlich nicht mal die Lokalzeitschrift.
> ...



Ja gut okay. Wenn ich als Einzelperson gesperrt werde, dann geht das natürlich nicht viral so durch die Decke. Andererseits unterschätze das Internet nicht. Manch ein einzelner Post über die Ungerechtigkeiten dieser Welt bekommt mehr Aufmerksamkeit als man erst einmal denkt 

Der Online-Artikel, auf den Du verweist, schlägt übrigens wieder in die "Kuba-Kerbe". Sollte ich bewusst (oder unbewusst) gegen die AGBs stoßen und "verbotene" Ware kaufen (aus amerikanischer Sicht, wo Paypal auch rechtlich verankert ist, ergo sich auch an das Recht halten muss), dann ist eine Sperrung erst einmal nicht verwunderlich. Deswegen gehen mittlerweile einige Internetanbieter dazu über, dein Konto mit harmlosen Gründen zu belasten, damit nicht auf Anhieb ersichtlich wird, was du eigentlich kaufst. Amazon nennt das "neutrale Verpackung" (auch wenn das nicht bei der Bezahlung steht). Bei Ebay  wird dir von einigen Anbietern als Betreff eine wilde Zahlenkombination bei der Abbuchung angeboten, um deinen Kauf zu verschleiern. Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben: Wenn du auf eine Google-Adresse eine Versandbestätigung bekommst, dann wertet das Google aus! Du kannst dann anschließend alle deine Käufe über Kaufdetails bei Google einsehen (über deinen Gesamtaccount, nicht über Gmail), auch wenn du über Google selbst nix kaufst, was datenschutzrechtlich auch nicht ohne ist. 

Der Dritte (hier Paypal) weiß dann erst einmal nicht direkt, wofür das Geld eigentlich ausgegeben wurde. Wobei man hier wieder die fehlende Transparenz bemängeln könnte.

Im übrigen ist das nicht nur "Opferrollenmentalität." Wenn sich jemand ungerecht behandelt fühlt, ist er vermutlich erst einmal kein Rechter. Den Vorwurf der "Opferrollenmentalität" finde ich fast so schrecklich wie andere dieser Kampfbegriffe - egal ob Rechts oder Links. Ich würde solche Begriffe nicht unreflektiert verwenden (oder man fühlt sich der Gruppe, die solche Begriffe erfinden, zugehörig).


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Hast du ein Beispiel? Oder einen Link wo ich mich vergewissern kann, dass es nicht so schlimm ist?


 Ich hab mir das mal genauer angesehen, und den Grund der Verwirrung: man muss einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten "bestimmen" - dieses Wort bedeutet aber nicht, dass man jemanden anstellen muss oder so, sondern das kann dann der YouTuber selbst sein. Und der YouTuber wäre ja so oder so für Jugendschutzverstöße verantwortlich - er bestimmt dann eben auch "offiziell" sich als Verantwortlichen, und wenn er Bock hat kann er auch jemand anderen bestimmen, zB könnte man seinen Vater dazu bestimmen, und wenn ein Verstoß erfolgt, der auffällt, wäre halt Papa dran....  

Der Rest, der da steht, kann man nun wirklich jedem Volldeppen zumuten, zumal es auch einmalige Dinge sind wie zB polizeiliches Führungszeugnis. vorzulegen. 


Hier ist ein Link https://www.urheberrecht.de/rundfunklizenz/   und das alles scheint auch noch je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich sowie nicht mehr ganz aktuell zu sein, denn da steht was von mindestens 1000€, obwohl es ja inzwischen schon ab 100€ losgeht.


----------



## xaan (24. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ja gut okay. Wenn ich als Einzelperson gesperrt werde, dann geht das natürlich nicht viral so durch die Decke. Andererseits unterschätze das Internet nicht. Manch ein einzelner Post über die Ungerechtigkeiten dieser Welt bekommt mehr Aufmerksamkeit als man erst einmal denkt
> 
> Der Online-Artikel, auf den Du verweist, schlägt übrigens wieder in die "Kuba-Kerbe". [...]


Ich will dir da nicht groß widersprechen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mit ein paar Links Behauptungen nachweisbar machen. 



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist das nicht nur "Opferrollenmentalität." Wenn sich jemand ungerecht behandelt fühlt, ist er vermutlich erst einmal kein Rechter.


Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Natürlich kann man aus ganz vielen Gründen ungerecht behandelt werden. Mein punkt war eher, dass rechts eingestellte Menschen sich oft ungerecht behandelt fühlen, wenn man ihre Extremposition kritisiert. Hier zum Beispiel ganz aktuell.



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Den Vorwurf der "Opferrollenmentalität" finde ich fast so schrecklich wie andere dieser Kampfbegriffe - egal ob Rechts oder Links. Ich würde solche Begriffe nicht unreflektiert verwenden (oder man fühlt sich der Gruppe, die solche Begriffe erfinden, zugehörig).


Da würde ich zwar grundsätzlich zustimmen, aber es gibt eben auch regelbestätigende Ausnahmen. Da wird auch schon mal ein Rauswurf aus einer Vorlesung inszeniert, der gar nicht stattgefunden hat. Nur um hinterher vor der eigenen Anhängerschaft die eigene Verfolgtheit propagieren zu können.


----------



## AnnoDomini (24. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das mal genauer angesehen, und den Grund der Verwirrung: man muss einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten "bestimmen" - dieses Wort bedeutet aber nicht, dass man jemanden anstellen muss oder so, sondern das kann dann der YouTuber selbst sein. Und der YouTuber wäre ja so oder so für Jugendschutzverstöße verantwortlich - er bestimmt dann eben auch "offiziell" sich als Verantwortlichen, und wenn er Bock hat kann er auch jemand anderen bestimmen, zB könnte man seinen Vater dazu bestimmen, und wenn ein Verstoß erfolgt, der auffällt, wäre halt Papa dran....
> 
> Der Rest, der da steht, kann man nun wirklich jedem Volldeppen zumuten, zumal es auch einmalige Dinge sind wie zB polizeiliches Führungszeugnis. vorzulegen.
> 
> ...



So lob ich mir das. Eine gute Zusammenfassung, herzlichen Dank! Damit sollte auch das Im-Nebel-Gestochere von dem ein oder anderen hier endlich aufhören.



xaan schrieb:


> Ich will dir da nicht groß widersprechen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mit ein paar Links Behauptungen nachweisbar machen.



Und das hat mir völlig ausgereicht 




xaan schrieb:


> Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Natürlich kann man aus ganz vielen Gründen ungerecht behandelt werden. Mein punkt war eher, dass rechts eingestellte Menschen sich oft ungerecht behandelt fühlen, wenn man ihre Extremposition kritisiert. Hier zum Beispiel ganz aktuell.



Tun das Linke nicht, wenn ihre extremen sozialutopischen Positionen kritisiert werden? Oder Veganer, die allen Leuten ihre Ernährung aufzwingen wollen? Oder Menschen, die in Shootern die Ursache jedes Amoklaufs sehen? Es _kann _sein, dass Rechte besonders dickköpfig sind, aber das kann ich nicht beweisen. Aber Pauschalisierungen helfen niemandem, sie reißen die Risse innerhalb einer Gesellschaft nur noch weiter auf.



xaan schrieb:


> Da würde ich zwar grundsätzlich zustimmen, aber es gibt eben auch regelbestätigende Ausnahmen. Da wird auch schon mal ein Rauswurf aus einer Vorlesung inszeniert, der gar nicht stattgefunden hat. Nur um hinterher vor der eigenen Anhängerschaft die eigene Verfolgtheit propagieren zu können.



Wobei Universitäten und ihre Studenten wieder sehr eigene "Lebensräume" von Politik, Bildung und Kultur sind. Spätestens, wenn du dir bei Landtags- oder Bundestagswahlen die Wahlbeteiligung und die Stimmabgabe in Studentenstädten oder -Vierteln ansiehst. Das sind Sonderformen der Kommunikation, für die teilweise auch eigene (ungeschriebene) Regeln gelten.


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2019)

Der Staat braucht Geld (Griechenland u.a. und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge müssen ja irgendwie bezahlt werden). Rundfunklizenz hin und her, aber der wirklich kleine Streamer der ein paar €uro damit macht (zahlt dann auch Steuern) mit den Großen gleichzusetzen finde ich doch weit her geholt. Oder habe ich hier irgendwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## DerGepard (24. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Staat braucht Geld (Griechenland u.a. und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge müssen ja irgendwie bezahlt werden). Rundfunklizenz hin und her, aber der wirklich kleine Streamer der ein paar €uro damit macht (zahlt dann auch Steuern) mit den Großen gleichzusetzen finde ich doch weit her geholt. Oder habe ich hier irgendwas falsch verstanden?



Wohl weniger wegen Geldverdienen, obwohl man sich vorstellen kann, das mittels der Rundfunklizenz man sicherlich versuchen wird, größere Streamer zur Kasse zu beten sofern möglich, aber mir gefällt der Gedanke nicht an der Beurteilung von "Potenzielle" Zuhörer.... Potenziell kanns an einen Abend mal schnell per Zufall in die Tausender gehen, Potenziell können Millionen Nutzer meinen Beitrag auf Twitter/Facebook/WhateverDings lesen/sehen/hören/konsumieren. "Regelmäßig" kann jeden Abend sein, jeder 2, dritte, doer vierte Tag in der Woche/Monat/Jahr was auch immer. Ohne Anpassung kann man mal ganz schnell zur Kasse gebeten werden ohne viel Möglichkeit bei Auslegung der Gesetzestexte in erfolgreichen Widerspruch zu gehen, auch wenn man selbst keinen € dadurch verdient hat.

Wenngleich "analog", war es schon Blöd das eins meiner gemalten Bilder abgehangen werden musste, weil man Urheberrechtsverletzung angezeigt hatte. Klar, die Sache hatte sich dann geklärt, aber bis dahin saß ich dann beim Anwalt, habe Stunden beim Anwalt verloren und potenzielle "Aussteller" sind auch erstmal aufgeschreckt. Prima. Der ganze Vorfall war am Ende Banane, aber für jemanden der damit kein Geld verdient tuts weh.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das mal genauer angesehen, und den Grund der Verwirrung: man muss einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten "bestimmen" - dieses Wort bedeutet aber nicht, dass man jemanden anstellen muss oder so, sondern das kann dann der YouTuber selbst sein. Und der YouTuber wäre ja so oder so für Jugendschutzverstöße verantwortlich - er bestimmt dann eben auch "offiziell" sich als Verantwortlichen, und wenn er Bock hat kann er auch jemand anderen bestimmen, zB könnte man seinen Vater dazu bestimmen, und wenn ein Verstoß erfolgt, der auffällt, wäre halt Papa dran....
> .



Jep, Gronkh hat das beispielsweise schon lange vor seiner Rundfunklizenz über die USK geregelt. 

https://www.gameswirtschaft.de/politik/kai-bodensiek-gronkh-rundfunklizenz-livestreaming/


----------



## xaan (25. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Tun das Linke nicht, wenn ihre extremen sozialutopischen Positionen kritisiert werden? Oder Veganer, die allen Leuten ihre Ernährung aufzwingen wollen?


Der Standard für ethisches Verhalten ist nicht was die Extremisten auf der Gegenseite machen. Durch "aber die machen das auch" gewinnt man keine Glaubwürdigkeit, sondern kommt rüber wie ein plärrendes Kind.... 

Davon abgesehen höre/sehe ich vorwürfe der Meinungsunterdrückung deutlich häufiger aus dem rechten Spektrum. Siehe "wird man doch wohl noch sagen dürfen." und Permutationen davon. Siehe "Lügenpresse"-Vorwürfe.


----------



## Cyberthom (22. März 2019)

Teure Sende Frequenzen.   Ja Propaganda  muss  teuer sein ..
Damit sich die Wahrheit nicht verbreiten kann..


----------



## Cyberthom (22. März 2019)

Politik ist Böse und Schei*e  und der Rechte  linke Flügel Stinken aber die Mitte das ist die Schei*e  am tiefsten .  Von daher ist jede Form der Diktieren und Fernsteuern  bzw Regieren von Menschen von Übel!

Warum? weil es die Geschichte gezeigt hat und auch die Zukunft es beweisen wird 

Es geht nur um Macht und Ausbeutung von Mensch und Natur.


----------



## Cyberthom (22. März 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Standard für ethisches Verhalten ist nicht was die Extremisten auf der Gegenseite machen. Durch "aber die machen das auch" gewinnt man keine Glaubwürdigkeit, sondern kommt rüber wie ein plärrendes Kind....
> 
> Davon abgesehen höre/sehe ich vorwürfe der Meinungsunterdrückung deutlich häufiger aus dem rechten Spektrum. Siehe "wird man doch wohl noch sagen dürfen." und Permutationen davon. Siehe "Lügenpresse"-Vorwürfe.




Glaubwürdigkeit sollte man aber an der Wahrheit messen und nicht ob es von  einem plärrenden Kind vorgetragen wurde oder  von  ethisch angeblich sauberen Erwachsenen .   
Also ein  Mensch der die Wahrheit sagt, ob er einem persönlich  Unsymphatisch  ist sollte   keinen Einfluss  auf den  Wahrheitsgehalt haben. Anders Ausgedrückt:  Ne Wahrheit sollte  nicht Ignorieret werden oder gar  zur Lüge  gemacht werden nur weil der Verfasser einem nicht genehm ist !


----------

